# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  System Repair Engineer (SREng)

## Dont.care.a.f!g

http://download.kztechs.com/files/sreng2.zip

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

